# What is Peters conversion? LUKE 22:32



## clinpep05 (Aug 7, 2011)

_"But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren." _

What is the conversion of Peter the Lord said would occur? Peter was already converted to Christianity. 

Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 8, 2011)

> but I have prayed for you that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned again, strengthen your brothers.
> 
> ~ESV





> But I have prayed for you, that your faith should not fail; and when you have returned to Me, strengthen your brethren.
> 
> ~NKJV



In other words,, when he had repented.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it means after he is sifted by the devil, and returns. And during the passover. Because Jesus said, "But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not." 
And after Pentecost he did just that, boldly.

My two cents.


----------



## clinpep05 (Aug 8, 2011)

but I made supplication for thee, that thy faith fail not; and do thou, when once thou hast turned again, establish thy brethren. asv

I think your right... "Turned again" is used here in the asv Repent (change of mind) or returned to me meaning repentence from the sin of denial. Oooops... I think i was overthinking...lol 

Thanks 
Anyone else?


----------



## Jack K (Aug 8, 2011)

As I understand it, the Greek "epistrepho" that's used here means to turn or return. The original question is a fair one, since the word is used in some of Luke's writings to clearly mean conversion: "Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out" (Acts 3:19); "We also are men of like passions with you, and preach unto you that ye should turn from these vanities unto the living God, which made heaven, and earth, and the sea, and all things that are therein" (Acts 14:15); "To open their eyes, and to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins" (Acts 26:18).

But it doesn't _always_ mean conversion in the way we have assigned to that word a technical theological meaning denoting a person's initial turning to God. It is often used simply for a person literally turning around or going back to somewhere he'd been before: "The shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen" (Luke 2:20). The shepherds weren't converted. They simply went back to their fields.

In the case of Peter, I would agree with others here that it makes most sense that Jesus was speaking of Peter returning to the behavior and status of a faithful Christ follower, not an initial conversion.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a recommended sermon by John Piper on the subject:

The Sifting of Simon Peter - Desiring God


----------



## surnamelevi (Aug 8, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Here is a recommended sermon by John Piper on the subject:
> 
> The Sifting of Simon*Peter - Desiring God


 

Very helpful.


----------

